# Manual for Bridgeport Shaper Attachment



## binnaway (Apr 3, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for the manual on ths Bridgeport Shaper Attachment,

Regards

Garry


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 3, 2013)

I uploaded the info here http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ban5gfa4otc4gwo


----------

